# My fish jumped out of fishbowl, fell... what to expect now?



## Ghaladhriel (Feb 10, 2011)

This eve spinosaurus (as my son has named him) jumped out of his bowl, luckily my son was able to grab him and put him back in the water, he was not responding until I prodded him carefully. He in turn fell to the bottom and after a bit of slow movement in my part (the water) he began to breathe again. He fell a good 5feet from his bowl and looks beat up... did lower the water to half a bowl and warmed it just a bit (currently 70-75) and it did him well because he swam to the surface and begun to blow bubbles (I assume it's normal) he's currently lying down on his side and on occasion moves a bit. also lowered the lights for him. doesn't look like he is struggling to breathe, but he does have us all on edge since we don't know just how bad the fall affected him 

His bowl is about a half a gallon size, only glass stones (small) the water temp usually flows around 70 degrees F, I feed him once a week using the little food blocks (brought him home on early December and he has done well) I change his water once a week (twice if necessary) I have no plants or filters. He is a male Betta, looks pretty young (about 4" long) he has been healthy so far. all I want to know is if he will survive or if things are looking grim for him (I need to prepare my son) I will take him to the doctor if necessary.

thank you!


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

i can't tell you about the fall but feeding him once a week is not enough/does not sound normal, i don't even know what these 'food blocks' are either that you've mentioned, but he should be fed betta pellets or something 1-2 times daily, 4-5 pellets a day, and you need to be doing 100% water changes in a tank that small at least every other day, and also using a water conditioner when you do it. leaving such a small tank without changes makes ammonia build up really fast which can make him sick then kill him.
70 degrees is too cold, betta temperature should be more around 78-81 degrees.

if you can upgrade him to a bigger, heated and filtered tank his overall health should improve alot.


----------



## Ghaladhriel (Feb 10, 2011)

The food blocks are small and once in the water they are self release  I have seen worms also and will give them a try soon. since he is relative new in our house, we will upgrade his home soon. we plan on getting more bettas, but because I am just learning I will wait for a bit


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Definitely agreed with peaches!

Worms are great as a treat and a supplement (bettas love variety and that extra protein is really good for them), but pellets are a better staple food. A lot of people feed both.

Definitely increase your water changes to AT LEAST every other day 100%. Make sure to add water conditioner.

Most fish seem to be fine after a fall like that. They just need time to relax. Is he looking any better yet?


----------



## Ghaladhriel (Feb 10, 2011)

He is swimming to the surface every now and then. I have been warming his water slowly (as I mentioned it was currently 70f) and I think that has helped. what I don't know is if I should add anything else. I have read so far about stress drops and aquarium salt for injuries etc... I just want to make him comfortable (this includes keeping my son comfortable also, the less worried and stressed he is the better for the fish also)


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

I probably wouldn't add anything for now, especially if he's moving a bit more. Warming the water is a good idea, as long as the temperature doesn't fluctuate back down, then up, etc.

Best wishes! I think he'll be okay.


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

you need to make sure the temperature increase is done very very slowly or he can go into temp shock and die

and yeah make sure it doesnt fluctuate/go back down after that.
you need a constant temperature, so if there is no heater you shouldnt be doing anything. 
(dont add hot/warm water to momentarily/shortly have it warmer, that will cause more harm than good)


----------



## Ghaladhriel (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you, since the accident I have read up quite a bit in here and made sure I didn't warm the water too much (I knew sudden water temp changes would kill them even when healthy)


----------



## Ghaladhriel (Feb 10, 2011)

How long should I keep him in dim/dark light?

Should he be swimming back to normal in a few days?

He currently looks beat up (the shiny color of his is gone, and now looks dull) how many days till he gains back his normal shade? so far no broken fins I think (how do I know he has a broken/torn fin or tail?)


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

If he still looks dull tomorrow, keep him in the dark. If he's starting to look better, have the light on for a bit.

Hopefully he should be back to normal in a few days! It really depends if there's internal damage. I doubt it, though. We get a lot of fish jumping out stories.

You'll know if he has a torn fin. He'll show off his war wounds!


----------



## Ghaladhriel (Feb 10, 2011)

Well, as expected (hubby did warn me) it looks like he had extensive wounds, he did not make it past 4am  I checked up on him at 1am but but by 4 he was gone... thank you so much for your help... now I'm thinking how to break te news to youngest since he loved his little fish. this morning I told him he was sleeping (sending him to school crying was not a good idea) we will hold a small funeral for him, seems that might soothe him also.


On another note is there a way I can find information on bettas (not much on care, but history) I would like to print it out and read it with him. better to educate ourselves on Betta behaviour and such (I did this with my oldest who has anole lizards, great idea since we now know what to expect) thank you


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Oh no! I really thought he would be okay...  I'm sorry...

I found a few sites with history, but a lot of them made it really complicated.

This site is really good for simple explanations of betta care and everything else (it's the first site I devoured about bettas), and the history explanation is really cute.
http://www.bettatalk.com/betta_history.htm

Here's another one:
http://www.bettafishcenter.com/Betta-Origins.shtml


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your boy!

I haver a 6 year old brother...his betta passed a couple months ago...it was rough but he's alright now!

I want to thank you for being a parent that really reads up on this stuff. My parents, despite the fact that I am 19 and in college, caring for several plants and my own betta buddy (Marbles!), will not listen to my suggestions. I do plenty of research on fish and stuff, because I love my boy to death...right now my brother has a 14gal in his room with 4 guppies...its a really messy tank, and they feed the guys WAY too much, so the tank is littered with sunken flakes. They seem mostly healthy, but two have what appears to be finrot. if i were to try and suggest water changes and such theyd get angry and tell me theyre doing what the petstore employees tell them =(...

anywho scuse the ramble, there are a ton of people on here who's parents wither wont listen to them about taking care of fish, when it comes to needing rides to pick up medication or changing water or having a larger bowl. Its really refreshing and nice to see a parent who is looking things up and trying to give their pet a good life. There are a few on here...its wonderful =)

good luck with your next one! I hope your little one takes it alright!


----------



## Ghaladhriel (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you guys! I love our pets very much that not doing proper research is just not right for them (I did the same when we were looking towards adopting a dog) we have opted for small animals a enjoy their company very much (my research also stems from childhood, lost a lot of fish that way due to lack of info from my parents part) I educated my oldest child on anole lizards and gave him printed information plus downloaded and app that's all about lizards for him. we are very aware of their health and well being, my mistake was not doing the same with my youngest child. he couldn't believe that his fish would jump out of his bowl (had to show him the info) talking to the pet store personnel is definitely not enough :| so now when he is ready to bring a new fish home we will be better informed


----------



## Ghaladhriel (Feb 10, 2011)

As for youngest? he is heartbroken and misses the little guy badly. I am thankful for bumping into this site  we will create a memorial for him later tonight (he picked the pics already) hopefully that will help him feel better (actually it did, he realized he is not the only one who has lost their friend). Again thank you so much for your support, it's apreciated


----------



## Marona (Jan 31, 2011)

Maybe set up the tank first before you get the next betta. That way they only have to acclimate to one new tank when you get them home.  If you get a 10gal you have room to add more common fish. I dunno about you but I think the most fun for me so far has been planning my tank set up!


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Ghaladhriel said:


> As for youngest? he is heartbroken and misses the little guy badly. I am thankful for bumping into this site  we will create a memorial for him later tonight (he picked the pics already) hopefully that will help him feel better (actually it did, he realized he is not the only one who has lost their friend). Again thank you so much for your support, it's apreciated


thats good, that this helps him =)

you tell your little one he's not alone. my brother is only six. He has the 14gal because his boy, Bubbles, passed a couple months ago. He was very upset, but he is alright now. Your little one isnt alone a bit =)


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

This happened to my Comet and he fell on the freezing tile floor D: He had no problems though, and I've had him for a month.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok first of all, take him off the feeding blocks. Only give those when you are on vacation. Give him real food like flakes, pellets or worms.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

BlackberryBetta said:


> Ok first of all, take him off the feeding blocks. Only give those when you are on vacation. Give him real food like flakes, pellets or worms.


Hey Blackberry? Read the rest of the thread...her betta passed =(


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss!! My first betta jumped out of a container off our cupboard when I was cleaning his tank and landed on ceramic tile floor and was there for at least three minutes before I came back and noticed. Fortunately he only had minimal damage to one of his fins and lived for two years after that!! So I have learned to always have a cover!! Also the betta of mine that passed recently had his tank knocked over by my curious cat and was laying on wet carpet for a while before anyone noticed and he also survived and lived for almost a year after that. So now my new betta is in a room where the door is always shut so my kitty can't be curious any more!
Good luck if you decide to get a new betta!!


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)

Happened to me as well with my first betta(Nakome)... My cat knocked the tank over onto my bed (yes i had to buy a new bed) when i came home i was SURE he was dead cuz i had NO idea how long he had been there I went to pick him up with a net to give him a proper burial at sea and he started moving.. I FREAK and yelled to my sister to bring the tank back in. Threw him back in and he lived for a few months after... Mind you this fall was not far at all and it was on a bed so it wasnt a hard fall either lol.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I am so sorry. I feel horrible. I am so sorry for your loss. Please forgive me.


----------



## DeadMemories92 (Dec 13, 2010)

This happened to a female betta of mine. She jumped out twice. Then I had the same incident when I accidentally DROPPED my betta in his small plastic tank on the floor and he fell about 3ft. Luckily he's alive and doing well. *knock on wood*


----------

